# Kauf eine mtb 20 Zoll



## katel (25. April 2011)

Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem 20 Zoll MTB. Auch wenn wir nicht wirklich eine Biker-Familie sind, suchen wir nach einem hochwertigen Rad für unseren 6-Jährigen. Bisher fuhr er ein BMX von Felt, ist aber herausgewachsen. Was würdet ihr empfehlen, bzw. hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Felt Q 20 S?. Wir fahren zwar oft im Wald aber eher im Flachland. 

Danke!

Katja


----------



## chris5000 (26. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr empfehlen



Islabikes Beinn 20(je nach Schrittlänge large oder small) (nicht billig aber preiswert)

oder (wenn es auch etwas teurer sein darf):

MTB Cycletech Moskito

oder 

Velotraum K1 oder K2 (ebenfalls nicht billig)

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (26. April 2011)

das Kona Makena, gutes Bike, noch bezahlbar.


----------



## chris5000 (26. April 2011)

Wooly schrieb:


> das Kona Makena, gutes Bike, noch bezahlbar.



...aber laut Fahrrad.de 11,4 kg im Gegensatz zu 8,8kg beim Beinn 20 large (laut islabikes.com). Das sind Welten.


----------



## zaskar76 (26. April 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> ...aber laut Fahrrad.de



Tretlager sieht imho viel zu hoch aus...


----------



## katel (27. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Aber noch mal explizit die Frage nach dem Felt Q 20 S. Wir haben eins im Angebot für 160,00 Euro, noch kein Jahr alt. Mit dem BMX von Felt waren wir zufrieden. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem MTB?


----------



## chris5000 (27. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Aber noch mal explizit die Frage nach dem Felt Q 20 S. Wir haben eins im Angebot für 160,00 Euro, noch kein Jahr alt. Mit dem BMX von Felt waren wir zufrieden. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem MTB?



Das Felt Q 20 S wiegt halt auch mindestens 11,4kg. Möglicherweise ist auch da das Tretlager ungünstig hoch - scheint ein bisschen so, lässt sich aber nicht genau erkennen - und je nach Körpergröße können 140mm Kurbellänge an einem 20 Zöller auch arg viel sein. Islabikes verbaut 127mm am Beinn Large - und das sicher nicht von ungefähr.

Das hohe Gewicht an Rädern wie dem Kona oder dem Felt sind natürlich hauptsächlich einfach in der Federgabel begründet. Allerdings wage ich zu behaupten, dass die Billigstfedergabeln an solchen Rädern für 90% der Kiddies nutz- und funktionsloser, schwerer und somit hinderlicher Klump sind und daher die restlichen 10%, die das Fahrrad wirklich zu Zwecken nutzen, die eine Federgabel vorteilhaft erscheinen lassen auch nur dann was damit anfangen können, wenn die Gabel noch getuned oder durch was Besseres ersetzt wird.

EUR 160.- sind natürlich verlockend. Allerdings kann man sich bei Markenkinderfahrrädern eigentlich egal welcher Preisklasse fast sicher sein, dass man beim Weiterverkauf nach ein oder zwei Jahren unterm Strich nicht viel Verlust gemacht haben wird.


----------



## lekanteto (27. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Aber noch mal explizit die Frage nach dem Felt Q 20 S. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem MTB?



Ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem Rad, sondern es lediglich auf der Felt Webseite angeguckt.
Hier sind meine Kritikpunkte:


Federgabel ist bei den geringen Kinderkörpergewichten unnötig. So oft, wie bei der verbauten auch noch "Hi-Ten" in der Beschreibung vorkommt, wird die auch zusätzlich noch extra schwer sein.
Kurbeln finde ich mit 140mm zu lang. Ich kenne die grobe Richtlinie Beinlänge x 0,21 oder Körpergröße x 0,1
Tretlager ist auch noch höher als bei anderen Rädern (Ist vielleicht durch die längeren Kurbeln bedingt.)
Ich würde das angebotene Felt mal wiegen lassen und dann ins Verhältnis zum Körpergewicht setzen. Dann mal schauen,wie schwer bei gleichem Verhältnis ein Rad für einen Erwachsenen sein müsste.


----------



## katel (27. April 2011)

Hallo,

Das mit den Kurbeln und den Tretlager habe ich noch nicht richtig verstanden. Was bedeutet "hoch". Mein Sohn ist ca. 120 cm groß. Die Sache mit den Federgabeln: Also ein total ungefedertes Rad ist besser? Bei Islabikes haben wir den Lieferpreis angefragt, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Händler, die diese vertreiben habe ich keine gefunden.

liebe Grüße und vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps 
Katja


----------



## katel (27. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich glaub jetzt hab ichs kapiert, wenn die Tretlager so hoch sind muss ich den Sattel höher stellen und das Kind kommt nicht mehr auf den Boden. Oder?


----------



## lekanteto (27. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Also ein total ungefedertes Rad ist besser?


In meiner Meinung ja.


katel schrieb:


> Bei Islabikes haben wir den Lieferpreis angefragt, aber noch keine  Antwort bekommen. Händler, die diese vertreiben habe ich keine


Islabikes gibt es neu nur direkt vom Herrsteller.



katel schrieb:


> ich glaub jetzt hab ichs kapiert, wenn die Tretlager so hoch sind muss ich den Sattel höher stellen und das Kind kommt nicht mehr auf den Boden. Oder?


Zusätzlich ist sein Körperschwerpunkt weiter oben, dadurch ist es schwieriger, das Gleichgewicht zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (27. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich glaub jetzt hab ichs kapiert, wenn die Tretlager so hoch sind muss ich den Sattel höher stellen und das Kind kommt nicht mehr auf den Boden. Oder?



Korrekt. Und wenn die Kurbel zu lang ist, verschärft sich die Problematik noch zusätzlich, da bei hinreichend niedrig eingestelltem Sattel die Knie dann so hoch kommen, dass das Treten nicht effizient ist. Im Extremfall stoßen die Knie beim Treten dann fast gegen die Ellenbogen.



katel schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Federgabeln: Also ein total ungefedertes Rad ist besser?


Wenn der Einsatzzweck des Rads nicht "Single Trail" ist, würde ich sagen "Ja".



katel schrieb:


> Bei Islabikes haben wir den Lieferpreis angefragt, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.



25.- GBP für ein Beinn 20 Large



katel schrieb:


> Händler, die diese vertreiben habe ich keine gefunden.



Es gibt auch keine Händler. Nichtmal in Großbritannien. Islabikes verkauft ausschließlich direkt.


----------



## prodigy (27. April 2011)

Das Kaniabike Twenty finde ich sehr interessant. In der "Cross" Ausführung schön leicht (8,6 kg) und sieht auch noch klasse aus.

http://www.kaniabikes.de/produktdaten/


----------



## rofl0r (27. April 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Das Kaniabike Twenty finde ich sehr interessant.



Ist auf jeden Fall stimmiger als viele andere Bikes...allerdings mit 454,-EUR kein Schnapper. Das Isla liegt incl. Flaschenhalter, Flasche und Versand gerade mal um 325,-EUR. Da lassen sich zwei Mow Joes noch gut verschmerzen 

Sag ich einfach so, weil gerade eins in der Einflugschneise ist


----------



## katel (27. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr von einem Cube Team 200. Und was bitte sind Mow Joes?


----------



## chris5000 (27. April 2011)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall stimmiger als viele andere Bikes...



Auch hier sieht die Tretlagerhöhe verdächtig aus. Auf folgendem Foto ist die schiefe Aufnahme von oben waagerecht gedreht:






...und hier und in diversen anderen Foren hat sich vor einiger Zeit mal jemand mit billigster Schleichwerbung in Form von Pseudofragen zu den Rädern und einem Malwettbewerb, dessen Einsendeschluss so weit ich mich erinnere so ungefähr alle drei Monate um 3 Monate verlängert wurde wohl nicht nur bei mir ziemlich unbeliebt gemacht.

Recht hübsch ist es aber. Da kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## katel (27. April 2011)

Okayyy! Aber mit Pseudofragen meinst du hoffentlich nicht mich. Ich hab einfach keine große Ahnung und versuche mich eingehend zu informieren. Mir gefällt das islabike sehr gut. Übrigens habe ich jetzt eine Antwort erhalten: 30 $ pro Bike. Aber das ist alles eine Kostenfrage und ich bin jetzt eben bei Händlern und Ebay auch auf der Suche nach gebrauchten.
liebe Grüße
Katja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (27. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Okayyy! Aber mit Pseudofragen meinst du hoffentlich nicht mich.


Quatsch. Du hast ja garnicht nach den Raedern gefragt. Und @prodigy meine ich auch nicht. Das war jemand anderes.


----------



## zaskar76 (27. April 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Auch hier sieht die Tretlagerhöhe verdächtig aus. Auf folgendem Foto ist die schiefe Aufnahme von oben waagerecht gedreht:



Als groben Anhaltspunkt kann man erstmal immer ein Lineal/gerades Blatt auf dem Bild durch die beiden Achsen/Schnellspanner legen und gucken wo das Tretlager auf der Linie steht.

Einfach mal Kania mit http://islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn20.html vergleichen.

Noch ein paar Dinge um richtig entscheiden zu können.
Kurbellänge sollte optimal 20-21% der Schrittlänge liegen, bisschen Reserve zum rein wachsen(paar mm) kann ruhig sein aber viel zu lang ist schlecht für die Knie(schlagen aus).

Sattelstellung sollte so sein, dass wenn Pedal ganz nach vorne steht(3Uhr Stellung), ein Pendel von etwa der mitte des Knie-Kniescheibe durch die Pedalachse läuft.

Wenn man dann danach guckt, wird man sich oft echt wundern was für verschobene Geometrien auch heute noch bei Kinderrädern auf den Markt gerotzt werden.

Und noch ein paar Argumente vieler Leute: Kinderkörper machen natürlich mehr mit als "Erwachsenenkörper", wir alle hatten damals nicht so tolle Räder wie es heute gibt, wir sind halt allgemein mit weniger Ergonomie ausgekommen, mehr als einheitsgröße war selbst bei Schulstühlen nicht drin. 
Und wie viele habens heute schon mit 30 im Rücken, den Knien etc?


----------



## chris5000 (27. April 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Als groben Anhaltspunkt kann man erstmal immer ein Lineal/gerades Blatt auf dem Bild durch die beiden Achsen/Schnellspanner legen und gucken wo das Tretlager auf der Linie steht.
> 
> Einfach mal Kania mit http://islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn20.html vergleichen.



Ok. Das ist eindeutig


----------



## rofl0r (27. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem Cube Team 200.



KA



katel schrieb:


> Und was bitte sind Mow Joes?



Das sind leichte Reifen von Schwalbe. Die eignen sich prima fuer leichtes Gelaende und sind in 20" bzw 24" sehr beliebt, da die 08/15 Reifen bei den Kinderbikes auf die Wage druecken.


----------



## chris5000 (28. April 2011)

rofl0r schrieb:


> > Und was bitte sind Mow Joes?
> 
> 
> Das sind leichte Reifen von Schwalbe. Die eignen sich prima fuer leichtes Gelaende und sind in 20" bzw 24" sehr beliebt, da die 08/15 Reifen bei den Kinderbikes auf die Wage druecken.



Sind auch auf den Kaniafototos oben zu sehen. 

Wenn ungefederte Räder mit schmalen Reifen kommen, kann ein Tausch hin zu Breiteren auch ohne den Plan groß im Gelände zu fahren sinnvoll sein, da sie dann doch noch etwas mehr "Federung" bzw. Komfort bringen.

Eine ebenfalls leichte 20" Alternative zu den Mow Joes, wenn man nicht unbedingt ein bzw. kein Stollenprofil will, sind Maxxis DTH 20" in der Faltversion.


----------



## Sentilo (28. April 2011)

Für einen Sechsjährigen noch ein 20-Zöller? Ist das nicht rausgeschmissenes Geld? Unsere Göre war mit sechs schon auf 24 Zoll unterwegs, weil ihm das 20er zu babymäßig wurde. (Damit zur Schule fahren? Niemals!!) 

Das war übrigens dieses Modell  passte gut und hatte einen prima Wiederverkaufswert: http://www.cube.eu/kid/kid-240/team-kid-240-teamline/


----------



## Diman (28. April 2011)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Für einen Sechsjährigen noch ein 20-Zöller? Ist das nicht rausgeschmissenes Geld? Unsere Göre war mit sechs schon auf 24 Zoll unterwegs, weil ihm das 20er zu babymäßig wurde. (Damit zur Schule fahren? Niemals!!)


Wir haben für unseren Sohn (6J.) auch ein 24-Zöller gekauft. Speci Hotrock A1 FS. Der Rahmen in *11,5*. Das Rad passt gerade noch, obwohl der Sattel schon komplett unten ist. Die Kurbel ist auch viel zu lang. Nächstes mal würde ich vorsichtiger mit dem Überspringen sein und kaufe doch ein  20-Zöller.


----------



## katel (28. April 2011)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Für einen Sechsjährigen noch ein 20-Zöller? Ist das nicht rausgeschmissenes Geld? Unsere Göre war mit sechs schon auf 24 Zoll unterwegs, weil ihm das 20er zu babymäßig wurde. (Damit zur Schule fahren? Niemals!!)
> 
> Das war übrigens dieses Modell  passte gut und hatte einen prima Wiederverkaufswert: http://www.cube.eu/kid/kid-240/team-kid-240-teamline/



Das ist vielleicht lieb gemeint, aber es kommt doch auf die Größe des Kindes an. Ich denke es ist wichtig, dass die Kinder mit den Füßen gut auf den Boden kommen und das Rad wirklich gut im Griff haben. Wenn ich es nach 1-2 Jahren wieder verkaufen muss, stört mich das nicht wirklich, weil ich sehe ja wie teuer die Gebrauchten noch über den Tisch gehen. Also ein 24 Zoll Rad wäre für unseren Junior viel zu groß, da bin ich mir sicher, da er knappe 1,20 cm misst.


----------



## Sentilo (28. April 2011)

Unser war kaum über 1,20 m, als er auf 24 Zoll umgestiegen ist. Sein Cube passte ihm super, vor allem konnte er damit noch ein bisschen mehr anstellen als mit dem 20-Zoll-Schlaglochsuchgerät. Im Zweifel auf jeden Fall Probe sitzen.


----------



## Diman (28. April 2011)

Meiner fährt auch viel besser aber halt nur geradeaus.  Das CUBE scheint ein noch längeres OR als Speci zu haben. Beinn 20 *large* wäre für uns die bessere Wahl gewesen.



katel schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist wichtig, dass die Kinder mit den Füßen gut auf den Boden kommen


Nein, es ist nicht sonderlich wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katel (28. April 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Meiner fährt auch viel besser aber halt nur geradeaus.  Das CUBE scheint ein noch längeres OR als Speci zu haben. Beinn 20 *large* wäre für uns die bessere Wahl gewesen.
> 
> Nein, es ist nicht sonderlich wichtig.


...die kippen doch dann beim Bremsen aber um oder müssen vom Sattel hüpfen?


----------



## chris5000 (28. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> ...die kippen doch dann beim Bremsen aber um oder müssen vom Sattel hüpfen?





katel schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist wichtig, dass die Kinder mit den Füßen gut auf den Boden kommen und das Rad wirklich gut im Griff haben. Wenn ich es nach 1-2 Jahren wieder verkaufen muss, stört mich das nicht wirklich, weil ich sehe ja wie teuer die Gebrauchten noch über den Tisch gehen. Also ein 24 Zoll Rad wäre für unseren Junior viel zu groß, da bin ich mir sicher, da er knappe 1,20 cm misst.



Word.  Meine bald 5-jährige Tochter kann tatsächlich im Stehen auch "problemlos" auf meinem ausgewachsenen Rad fahren - solange ihr nichts in den Weg kommt, nichts unerwartetes passiert oder sie gar in die Verlegenheit kommt ungeplant anhalten zu müssen. z.B an einer Stelle,wo ich nicht gerade stehe,um das Rad festzuhalten bevor es mit ihr umkippt 

Klar kann man auch mal einem Kind ein noch ein bisschen(!) zu Großes Rad "zumuten" wenn die wirklich passende Größe absehbar innerhalb von ein paar Monaten absehbar zu klein werde würde. Aber je mehr das Bisschen ist, desto weiter vom Optimum entfernt ist es nunmal. Das lässt sich m.E. nicht wegreden.


----------



## Diman (29. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> ...die kippen doch dann beim Bremsen aber um oder müssen vom Sattel hüpfen?


Sorry, ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Ich komme doch auch nicht mit dem ganzen Fuß auf den Boden und muss vom Sattel hüpfen oder das Rad zur Seite neigen, wenn ich stehen bleiben will. Man muss doch nicht gleich umkippen.


----------



## chris5000 (29. April 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Sorry, ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Ich komme doch auch nicht mit dem ganzen Fuß auf den Boden und muss vom Sattel hüpfen oder das Rad zur Seite neigen, wenn ich stehen bleiben will. Man muss doch nicht gleich umkippen.



Von "mit dem ganzen Fuß auf den Boden" redet ja auch keiner. Aber "mit beiden Füßen gleichzeitig etwas(!) mehr, als nur eine leichteste Bodenberührung bei maximal senkrecht gestellten Füßen" sollte es m.E. schon sein. Sonst können ungeplante, schnell notwendig werdende Bremsungen doch doof enden.


----------



## katel (29. April 2011)

Also jetzt steh ich irgendwie vor der Frage, ob ich mir dieses Felt morgen beim Händler anschaue. Gebrauchte Isla gibts auf dem Markt ja anscheinend nicht. Frag mich wirklich, warum die keiner im Programm hat. Das wär doch eine richtige Marktlücke. Ich glaube wenn ich das nötige Know-How hätte, würd ich da sofort draufspringen.


----------



## Diman (29. April 2011)

Warum nicht direkt bei Isla bestellen? Probier doch mal ein Speci, wenn du nicht in UK bestellen willst und dein Sohn groß genug ist.


----------



## Pan Tau (29. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Also jetzt steh ich irgendwie vor der Frage, ob ich mir dieses Felt morgen beim Händler anschaue.



Würde ich auf alle Fälle machen und den Nachwuchs zum Probesitzen natürlich mitnehmen.



katel schrieb:


> Gebrauchte Isla gibts auf dem Markt ja anscheinend nicht. Frag mich wirklich, warum die keiner im Programm hat. Das wär doch eine richtige Marktlücke. Ich glaube wenn ich das nötige Know-How hätte, würd ich da sofort draufspringen.



Isla Bikes werden ziemlich häufig innerhalb der Familie und/oder dem Freundeskreis weitergegeben und daher ist das Angebot an gebrauchten Isla Bikes eher mau.


----------



## chris5000 (29. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Frag mich wirklich, warum die keiner im Programm hat.



Weil Islabikes - so wie z.B auch Canyon, Radon, Rose - sich für das Direktvertriebsmodell entschieden haben.

Erstens hat man so als Firma die Servicequalität unter voller Kontrolle und bekommt sein Image nicht durch irgendwelche schwarzen Schafe unter den Händlern ramponiert und zweitens lassen sich die Räder natürlich erstmal billiger Verkaufen - (bzw. mehr Gewinn machen), da nicht noch Groß- und Einzelhändler ihre Marge haben wollen.

Gäbe es Islabikes beim Händler, wären sie wohl wesentlich teurer. Und das ist gerade bei Kinderrädern, bei denen die meisten Eltern - selstsamerweise anders als beim Kinderwagen - doch eher knausrig sind, kritisch für den zu erzielenden Absatz.


----------



## Diman (29. April 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Würde ich auf alle Fälle machen und den Nachwuchs zum Probesitzen natürlich mitnehmen.


Das war ein böser Fehler meinerseits, das Kind zum Probesitzen mitzunehmen. Der Sohnemann hat sich sofort entschieden ohne Kleinigkeiten wie passende Größe, den Preis etc. zu beachten.  Und ich könnte auch nicht mehr sagen du kriegst doch ein anderes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katel (29. April 2011)

Genau das befürchte ich auch. Naja ich kann ja noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen. Bei Euch im Forum wird ein Speci  angboten. Wiegt aber 12,5 kg. Also so langsam werd ich schon ganz wuschig, wegen diesem blöden Rad. Aber nett, dass so viele Leute mich beraten. Ich glaub ich schieß mich auf das Isla ein.


----------



## chris5000 (29. April 2011)

Ich hab meiner Tochter bisher immer die freie Radauswahl gelassen: ............





.........zwischen den Farben, die Isla gerade jeweils fürs passende Modell angeboten hat


----------



## Diman (29. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Bei Euch im Forum wird ein Speci  angboten. Wiegt aber 12,5 kg.


Ich habe das Rad selbst nicht gewogen aber das Speci ab Werk ist definitiv kein Leichtgewicht. Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich welche Bleikomponenten an die Kinderräder drangeschraubt werden. Speziell bei dem Speci wiegt zB die Gabel über zwei Kilo. Wenn man die von Specialized in Kooperation mit Fox entwickelte Dämpfer anschaut  ein Armutszeugnis noch zehn.


----------



## katel (30. April 2011)

Also komme jetzt gerade von Händler zurück. Das Fahrrad um das es ging war 5 Minuten vorher verkauft-hab ich mich natürlich gefreut, war ein Felt ohne Federgabel. Sie hatte noch ein Felt mit Federgabel, aber für 180,00 Euro. Der Rahmen war für den Sohnemann auch zu klein. Vom Rahmen her hätte ein Conways neu für 280,00 Euro gepasst. Als ich nach Möglichkeiten gefragt habe, das Rad leichter zu machen, war die Antwort nur: zu teuer-wenn man kein Fachmann ist. Naja, Gegenargumente hatte ich da als Laie natürlich keine. Jetzt gehts erneut auf die Suche-oder es wird halt doch ein neues Conways. Die haben übrigens gesagt die Höhe des Tretlagers wäre bei allen Kinderrädern gleich und die sollten nicht mit den Füße auf dem Boden aufkommen sondern es lernen vom Sattel zu hüpfen.


----------



## chris5000 (30. April 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Die haben übrigens gesagt die Höhe des Tretlagers wäre bei allen Kinderrädern gleich



Luegner!


----------



## Sentilo (30. April 2011)

Tja, die Verkäufer sind halt gewohnt, dass Omas und Mütter die Kinderräder kaufen, da werden die Argumente gern mal etwas farbenprächtig. Conway würd ich nicht kaufen. Such Dir einen Cube- oder Specialized-Händler, davon gibt's reichlich in D, und Dein Problem ist gelöst. Vor allem haben die 20er UND 24er im Programm, für den Größenvergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (30. April 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Speziell bei dem Speci wiegt zB die Gabel über zwei Kilo. Wenn man die von Specialized in Kooperation mit Fox entwickelte Dämpfer anschaut ein Armutszeugnis noch zehn.


 
Mag sein, aber immerhin funktioniert das Zeug. Unser Filius (7) hat nach diversen Cubes jetzt das 24er Specialized Fully; der Junge wiegt 25 Kilo und nutzt den Federweg fast komplett aus. Beim Nebenherfahren sieht man sehr schön, wie Gabel und Hinterbau arbeiten. 

Und das Gewicht wird m.M. überbewertet. Das Speci ist kein Superleichtbau, aber es passt und funktioniert gut, und darauf kommt's uns an. Im Ergebnis ist der Sohnemann bergauf schneller als seine Eltern  und kann bergab gut mithalten. Wir fahren übrigens Touren im Schliersee/Tegernseegebiet, Valepp, Monialm, Kühzaglalm und dgl. Gleichaltrige Kinder haben wir dort noch nie getroffen, schon gar nicht auf Islabikes. In den Tälern treiben sich aber viele Cube-Kids herum.


----------



## Diman (30. April 2011)

Die Gabel arbeitet höchst als Durchschlagschutz. Völliger Schrott. Egal die fliegt sowieso raus.


----------



## PapaJoe (4. Mai 2011)

Also mein Sohnemann, fast 7, und auch 120cm groß, fuhr bisher ein Scott 16` und hat jetzt ein Ghost 20´bekommen. Fährt sehr gut und ist mit knapp über 10 Kilo noch im Rahmen. Er hat damit keinerlei Probleme, auch leicht bergige Touren ( Raum Lenggries) zu meistern. Er ist hellauf begeistert und hat sich das Bike selbst ausgesucht.

Einfach beim Händler mal probefahren lassen.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (5. Mai 2011)

Mein Grosser (5.5 Jahre, ca. 114cm, 21 Kilo) fährt sein Beinn 20 Small seit letzem Jahr, da war er so um die 110cm. Auf flachen Strecken funktionierte das von Anfang an, nur mit der Schaltung hatte er so seine Probleme. Ist auch jetzt noch so, dass vor allem der 7. Gang zum Einsatz kommt, selbst wenn er sich irgendwo raufwürgen muss. Der Unterschied vom Small zu "normalen" 20 Zoll Kinderbikes scheint mir relativ heftig, nach mehreren Versuchen (im Moment stehen überall Kinderbikes rum) passt er auf die wenigsten normalen 20 Zöller drauf. 
Fürs normale fahren (irgendwie aufsteigen, fahren und irgendwie anhalten) würde das zwar gehen, aber wir fahren ab und zu auch deftige Steigungen (nicht lang, aber heftig - meine Frau schiebt da längst das leichte Hardtail) und das wäre unmöglich. 

Nachteil vom kleinen 20er: bei den ersten Versuchen auf Single-Trails im Wald (Bergab, mit Wurzeln versetzt) zeigt sich, dass die Räder trotz Offroad-Besohlung da an ihre Limiten kommen. Es fehlt einfach noch bisschen Geschwindigkeit um über die Wurzeln zu rollen, da ist man froh, wenn mindestens ein Fuss halbwegs rasch und standfest auf den Boden gebracht werden kann. Auch zeigt sich, dass der "Leichtbau" (sofern man das von einem Beinn behaupten kann) auch Nachteile hat, bei den doch recht geringen Distanzen vom Tretlager und vor allem vom Umwerfer hinten zum Boden, ist Bodenkontakt nicht selten - und der Umwerfer verbiegt sich da sehr rasch (ist extrem weiches Material, lässt sich von Hand zurückbiegen). 

Die Wachstumsschübe sind nun mal nicht vorhersehbar, gibt Perioden, da scheint der Junge täglich grösser zu werden, dann geht wieder länger nicht gross was. Drum bleibt die Frage im Moment offen wie lange so ein 20 Small eingesetz werden kann (passt im Moment optimal, nächstes Jahr sicher auch noch OK, dann kommt die Frage ob man es ausquetscht um auf ein 26small umzusteigen oder doch die normale Lösung geht und auf ein 24er umsteigt). 

Rein vom Einsatzweck her schient mir das Beinn 20 sehr gut für längere Touren geeignet, als echtes MTB für Offroadeinsäte ist die Sache aber sicher limitiert (nur um Missverständnisse auszuschliessen: ich zwinge meine Jungs nicht durch den Wald zu fahren, das macht denen ganz von selber Spass). Im Gegensatz zum Beinn ist das 14er Cnoc seines Bruders ein echts Spielzeug für erste Gehversuche - im Normalfall ist sein Bruder mit dem Rothan (Laufrad) schneller unterwegs. Allerdings sind wir da noch weit entfernt davon was anderes als Geh- und Schotterwege zu fahren, bin schon froh, wenn der Junge mal die Bremse bemüht statt sich in voller Fahrt auf den Boden zu werfen oder das Bike zum Bremsen in eine Mauer zu setzen.

Hätte der Grosse sein 16 Zoll (alter Eisenhaufen mit Rücktrittbremse, braucht er jetzt um Tricks zu üben und sich fürs BMX vorzubereiten wo er ein Bike fürs Training zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt) länger gefahren, hätte er sicher dirket auf ein normales 20er wechseln können. Für den Umstieg von 14 Zoll oder aber gelegentliche Ausflüge "ins Gelände" ist das Small genau das richtige um minimale Technik zu vermitteln, zudem sind auch heftigere Steigungen mit der Gangschaltung problemloser zu machen als mit den üblichen 16ern welche noch ohne auskommen müssen.

Kommt also auf die Grösse des Nachwuchses - aber auch den anvisierten Einsatzbereich an, welche Modelle in Frage kommen können. Würde ich Ihn selber auswählen lassen, wäre das wohl nicht die Optimale Lösung, er will schliesslich schon jetzt mein Fully (Opium 6) Probefahren - und bei dem ist der Sattel aus seiner Kopfhöhe 

Marc


----------



## Ede (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Kauftipp und Erfahrungen von mir:

Ich habe meiner Tochter ein Müsing Kid 200 in 20" gekauft. Die Rahmenhöhe ist 23 cm.

http://www.muesing-bikes.com/







Gewicht: 10,5 kg

Der verbaute Kenda Reifen ist ein richtig grober "Traktorreifen" und erinnert ein wenig an den Panaracer Smoke. Toller Grip!
Diesen auszutauschen gegen ein leichteres Modell müsste aber sicherlich noch ein wenig Gewicht bringen.

Mit den Bremsen bin ich sehr zufrieden, schön bissig und mit Griffweiteneinstellung. Laufräder, Schaltung - alles ok. Die Oberrohrlänge ist mit 443mm relativ kurz. Die Lackierung und der Rahmen wirken sehr hochwertig. Schnellspanner an Rädern und Sattel.

Das ist schon ein richtig schönes kleines Mountainbike 

Schwachpunkte aus meiner Sicht:
Sicherlich die Übersetzung. Der erste Gang hat eine zu große Entfaltung. Hier empfiehlt es sich beim Kauf eine andere Kassette (vielleicht sogar mit 36iger "Rettungsring"?) aufziehen zu lassen. Ob hier auch ein Tuning der Kurbellänge nötig ist, ist eine Überlegung wert.

Umbau für Fahrradreisen:
Leider ist ein Gepäckträger nur mit Schellensystem anzubringen da dies ein MTB-Rahmen ohne angeschweißte Befestigungsösen ist.

Gruß
Ede


----------



## NoSaint_CH (24. Mai 2011)

Sieht hübsch aus. Nur leider ein Hersteller mehr, der es nicht für nötig hält das Gewicht anzugeben. Die Überraschung zwischen der Aussage leichtes Gewicht und dem was die Waage anzeigt, dürfte zumindest beim 24er dann beim auspacken auffallen...


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Mai 2011)

Müsing scheint auch den Cube200-Rahmen zu haben, oder?


----------



## katel (25. Mai 2011)

...also wir haben immer noch kein Fahrrad. Habe mir gestern mal das Cube angeschaut, aber es erscheint mir doch sehr klein. Müssen es mal Probefahren. Würden aber auch gerne ein gebrauchtes Bike nehmen. Also: Hat jemand ein Mtb 20 Zoll im Umkreis Speyer (ca. 50 km ) zu verkaufen. Kann sich gerne über dieses Forum bei mir melden.


----------



## Ede (25. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Müsing scheint auch den Cube200-Rahmen zu haben, oder?



Ja.

Auf dem Cube ist die Kassette "Shimano MF-TZ31 13-34Z., 7-fach" verbaut. Das halte ich auf jeden Fall für besser als die verbaute Kassette von Müsing.
Sind aber 'eh nur Schraubkränze...


----------



## katel (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich nochmal: Was haltet Ihr von einem Stevens Mountainbike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ede (1. Juni 2011)

Hi,

meinst Du das Stevens Kid Sport 20"?

Ich denke das die Kleinen mit 21 Gängen überfordert sind. 
Die Ganganzeige in der Lenkermitte, die Zugverlegung offen am Unterrohr, die Laufräder - dass halte ich für unausgereift.... mir ist unklar wo Stevens hier die deutlichen Mehrkosten gegenüber dem Isla oder Cube verbaut hat.


----------



## Diman (1. Juni 2011)

Ede schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Kleinen mit 21 Gängen überfordert sind.


Sind die nicht. Eigentlich kann _katel _schon nach einem 24" umschauen.


----------



## katel (1. Juni 2011)

Naja, jetzt is es eh weg. Schade eigentlich, hätte nur 80 Euro gekostet. Mein Sohnemann ist gerade mal 1,20 cm. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, ob er da schon ein 24 Zoll fahren könnte. 
Nochmal mein Aufruf, hat nicht jemand ein 20-Zöller zu verkaufen?


----------



## Diman (2. Juni 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Mein Sohnemann ist gerade mal 1,20 cm. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, ob er da schon ein 24 Zoll fahren könnte.


Hier siehst du die Sitzposition meines Sohnes (6J., 120cm) auf einem 24".
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8377024&postcount=919


----------



## zaskar76 (2. Juni 2011)

Mag auf langen Touren gut geradeaus rollen, wenn die Kids aber fahrtechnisch noch was damit machen wollen, werden sie nicht viel Freude an so großen Rädern haben.


----------



## Diman (2. Juni 2011)

Wir haben heute fast 40km Runde gedreht. Das Rad rollt tatsächlich gut.  Für die technischen Sachen ist es klar zu groß und zu schwer, obwohl bergab auch ein wenig "technisch" möglich ist.


----------



## katel (4. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich nochmal, was ist denn außer den Gängen der eklatante Unterschied zwischen einem Scott Voltage 20 und einem Scott Scale 20. Gewicht ist lt. Hersteller gleich (11 Kg).Über die Rahmenhöhe hab ich nichts gefunden. Werd noch kirre, wenn wir nicht bald ein Fahrrad haben. Hier nochmals der Aufruf: Hat jemand was Gebrauchtes? Speyer im Umkreis von 50 km. DAnke Katja


----------



## Biebertaler (8. Juni 2011)

Hab auch lange überlegt welches ich meinem Sohn (5 Jahre - 118 cm groß) kaufen soll, die Tendenz ging stark Richtung Cube Kid 200. Hab dann durch Zufall ein gebrauchtes Merida Dakar 620 (Farbe weiß/hellblau) mit 20" Reifen gesehen, was ich dann auch gekauft habe. Sehr tiefer Einstieg, daher super geeignet für den Nachwuchs. Mit der 7 Gang Schaltung kommt er auch schon ganz gut zurecht und die ersten größeren Touren (+- 20 LM) sind mit Bravur bestanden.


----------



## katel (16. Juli 2011)

Also jetzt doch nochmal: Wie ihr seht wir haben immer noch kein Fahrrad! Sohnemann ist ein Cube , ein Bergamont, Scott Scale, Scott voltage Probe gefahren. Außer Scott Scale ist er eigentlich alle gut gefahren. Jetzt haben wir noch ein Stevens für 299,- im Angebot und das Isla schwirrt immer noch im Kopf herum (habe jetzt aber irgendwie herausgehört, man muss noch Cross-Reifen bestellen, wenn man viel im Wald fährt?). Brauche einfach nochmal Entscheidungshilfe und auch nochmal der Aufruf: Hat jemand was Gebrauchtes Speyer Umkreis 50 Km.
Danke für Eure Geduld.
Jusch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Juli 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Also jetzt doch nochmal: Wie ihr seht wir haben immer noch kein Fahrrad! Sohnemann ist ein Cube , ein Bergamont, Scott Scale, Scott voltage Probe gefahren. Außer Scott Scale ist er eigentlich alle gut gefahren. Jetzt haben wir noch ein Stevens für 299,- im Angebot und das Isla schwirrt immer noch im Kopf herum (habe jetzt aber irgendwie herausgehört, man muss noch Cross-Reifen bestellen, wenn man viel im Wald fährt?). Brauche einfach nochmal Entscheidungshilfe und auch nochmal der Aufruf: Hat jemand was Gebrauchtes Speyer Umkreis 50 Km.
> Danke für Eure Geduld.
> Jusch



Wie du im Isla Thread nachlesen kannst, haben die im Moment leider keinen Lieferservice nach Deutschland. Und ja, da sind normale Straßenreifen drauf. Für den Busch brauchst du, natürlich ganz nach Fahrweise, noch andere Reifen.


----------



## chris5000 (17. Juli 2011)

> Also jetzt doch nochmal: Wie ihr seht wir haben immer noch kein Fahrrad



Bist Du Dir denn noch sicher, dass nach der ganzen Zeit nun überhaupt noch ein 20" und nichts Größeres angesagt ist?


----------



## katel (17. Juli 2011)

... ne 20 Zoll ist auf jeden Fall noch angesagt


----------



## katel (18. Juli 2011)

Ja, definitiv Islabike liefern nicht mehr nach Deutschland, sind aber auf dem Weg einen neuen Lieferpartner zu suchen. Dann wirds wohl ein Cube!


----------



## katel (2. August 2011)

Wer kann mir was über cycle concept Räder "20" sagen?


----------



## Brunner (3. August 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Ja, definitiv Islabike liefern nicht mehr nach Deutschland, sind aber auf dem Weg einen neuen Lieferpartner zu suchen. Dann wirds wohl ein Cube!



Islabikes liefert wieder http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8567009&postcount=362

des weiteren sind viele 20er Baugleich

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=535352

Ebenfalls noch interessant ist das Giant XTC JR Lite http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-at/bikes/model/xtc.jr.1.lite.20/7985/45187/

Kennt jemand das Kraftstoff ?
http://www.kraftstoff-bikes.com/images/jr20ltd.jpg
Info: http://www.google.com/search?q=kraftstoff+bike+jr+20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katel (3. August 2011)

Hi,
danke für den Hinweis auf Islabikes, habe ich schon mitgekriegt, obwohl die mir keine Mail geschrieben haben. Habe mal mit einem Händler für kraftstoff-bikes telefoniert, wiegt lt. seinen Angaben 9,00 kg. Preis ist ok. Er meinte das mit den Federgabeln wär auch für einen 6-jährigen o.k. und er wäre bereit das Rad von Homburg, nach Speyer zu einer Fahrradverleihstelle von ihnen zu bringen, damit mein Junior es Probe fahren kann. Falls ich das Angebot annehme, werde ich Euch nochmal unterrichten.


----------



## katel (3. August 2011)

...fand, das Rad sieht super aus!


----------



## katel (4. August 2011)

...also, habe jetzt nochmal mit dem Hersteller direkt telefoniert. Die waren sehr nett und haben das Rad gewogen: 12 kg! Den Rahmen produzieren sie nicht, wie vom Händler angedeutet selbst, sondern kaufen in zu ( lt. I-Net in Taiwan). Ist ja alles o.k., aber von dem Händler fühle im mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes veräppelt!


----------



## Area-x-23 (4. August 2011)

Hallo, wiso darf es kein Cube Team 200 sein?

Ich habe den Thread nicht ganz gelesen und weis nicht ob es schon vorgeschlagen wurde, aber mein Sohn hat dieses Rad und wir sind sehr zufrieden.


----------



## katel (7. August 2011)

Hallo,
was haltet ihr vom corratec XVert Cool. Hab grad einen Händler 5 Km von mir entfernt gefunden. Wiegt nach Herstellerangaben 9,8 kg.


----------



## chris5000 (7. August 2011)

katel schrieb:


> was haltet ihr vom corratec XVert Cool.



- völlig antiquierter Schaftvorbau

- mit 152mm laut Datenblatt viel zu lange Kurbel

- Produktbild mit einem Kettenblatt, laut Datenblatt aber Dreifach-Garnitur. Was stimmt nun. Bild oder Spezifikation?

- min. 1kg zu schwer für einen Stargabel 20-Zoller (wenn die Gewichtsangabe im Datenblatt sorgfältiger recherchiert ist als die zur Kurbelgarnitur  ) - sonst 1kg+x kg zu schwer


----------



## chris5000 (7. August 2011)

@Katel: Was ist eigentlich inzwischen die Schrittlänge Deines Sohnes? (in Socken vor eine Wand stellen -> Buch gegen die Wand hochkant einigermaßen fest in den Schritt hochdrücken -> vom Boden bis Oberkante Buch messen)

(ich kann trotz Deiner mehrfachen Beteuerungen irgendwie inzwischen nicht mehr richtig glauben, dass nicht auch 24" in Frage kommen könnten. Zumal Du ja schon vor Wochen das Cube 200 nach Probefahrt als zu klein bezeichnet hattest)


----------



## katel (7. August 2011)

ok ... ich messe die Schrittlänge! Das Felt war übrigens zu klein, aber stimmt, beim Cube haben wir auch schon den Sattel hochgestellt. Vielen Dank nochmal für den Hinweis. 
Melde mich sobald ich die Schrittlänge weiß! Ist Cube denn nicht ok?


----------



## NoSaint_CH (8. August 2011)

Schaue mich zwar nach einem 24er um, aber auch dort sind es die "üblichen Verdächtigen" welche immer wieder ins Gespräch kommen (leider ausser Isla fast unmöglich was wirklich leichtes zu bekommen was bezahlbar ist, zumal die meisten Bikes nur mit Federgabel kommen - und die nach ersten Tests mit dem Gewicht von knapp über 20 Kilo vom Kind schlicht nichts anfangen können). Das Cube scheint in Preis/Leistung in Ordnung zu sein, dass man immer irgendwo was findet was nicht sensationell ist (kostet ja auch nicht tausende von Euros wie die hochwertigsten Erwachsenenräder) ist auch klar.

Habe hier noch ein 20er gefunden - obs besser oder schlechter ist als andere, lässt sich kaum aufgrund der Angaben entscheiden (wieso bei 20 Zoll Rädern ein 24 Zoll Reifen angegeben wird, bleibt wohl ein Rätsel der Werbung - das 24er gibt's jedenfalls nur mit Federgabel).

Da ausser Ausstattung und Preis ja auch die Verfügbarkeit ein Thema ist, vielleicht eine Möglichkeit mehr sich mal was anzuschauen.

Marc
P.S.: meine Nr. 1, insbesondere für etwas grössere Kinder welche aber noch 20 Zoll farhen möchten, bleibt das MTB Cycletech Moskito - auch wenn's deutlich teuer als die meisten andern 20 Zöller ist.


----------



## katel (3. September 2011)

Jetzt wollten wir zum Geburtstag endlich ein Islabike bestellen, da fand ich diese Anzeige: Rocky Mountain aus Kanada ! Es handelt sich um das Grind 20. Was haltet ihr davon?
Die Beiträge von Rollo haben mich auch etwas durcheinander gebracht. Die Schrittlänge haben wir gemessen: 51 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (5. September 2011)

katel schrieb:


> Jetzt wollten wir zum Geburtstag endlich ein Islabike bestellen, da fand ich diese Anzeige: Rocky Mountain aus Kanada ! Es handelt sich um das Grind 20.



Sieht ganz hübsch aus. Andsonsten das Übliche: 

- Federgabel an 20" für die Zwecke Deines Sohns wirklich nötig?
- Gewicht?
- Durch Nabenachsen gedachte Linie offenbart vemutlich zu hohes Tretlager
- ...

Du müsstest doch die Kriterien inzwischen selbst kennen.

...

Auf was ist Dein Sohn jetzt eigentlich den nun gerade zu Ende gehenden Sommer lang gefahren? Ein zu kleines Rad oder gar kein Rad?

Denn letztlich wäre natürlich jedes beliebige der Räder, die Du hier in den letzten vier Monaten zur Diskussion gestellt hast - selbst ein 12kg schweres mit Rücktritt, kaum funktionierender Federgabel, etwas zu hohem Tretlager, Schraubkranz, Gewindevorbau und 1,5cm zu langer Kurbel , besser gewesen als ein zu kleines oder gar gar keins.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## NoSaint_CH (5. September 2011)

Wenn Du richtig gemessen hast, dann wäre das Beinn 20 Large genau die Kragenweite. Wird in den ersten Wochen wohl noch etwas kippelig sein, aber nächtes Frühjahr würde das wohl die perfekte Wahl sein.

Islabike, als reiner Kinderbike-Hersteller (wobei die Palette anscheinend jezt auch gegen oben erweitert wird) wie auch MTB Cycletech mit dem gut bekannten Moskito welches die Junior-Racer anpsrechen soll (auch vom Preis her) haben weitgehend ähnliche Meinungen zum Thema Gewicht bzw. Einsatzzweck von 20 Zoll Bikes, wobei MTB Cycletech schon nur aufgrund der beschränkten Möglichkeiten für ein Upgrade (gibt kein 24er) darauf bedacht ist, dass das Rad mit passenden Zusatzkomponenten etwas länger gefahren werden kann.

Natürlich sehen Federungen cool aus, aber dass eine Kindergabel nicht das leisten kann wie eine Top-Erwachsenengabel welche in Mehrfaches als das ganze Kinderbike kostet, dürfte jedem einleuchten - das liegt nicht nur am beschränkten Federweg. 

Als Downhill-Variante (Bahn hoch, runterfahren) mag so was absolut Sinn machen, auch als komfortable Version um in die Schule zu fahren (falls den Normen entsprechend aufgerüstet wird) sicher die Investition wert. Wer aber seriös, zumindest mit viel Spass, richtig im Gelände fahren will, der kann den Spezialisten durchaus glauben, wenn sie meinen, dass 8 Gänge und eine (stabile) Starrgabel dafür genau richtig sind. 

Was die Qualität anbelangt, ist die Frage nach Altenrativen absolut berechtigt, ich (und meine Söhne) können uns aber bei Islabike bisher nicht beklagen - und die Bikes musste jede Menge einstecken (ok, bisschen stabilerer Umwerfer hinten wäre nicht übel, aber bei einem 20 Zoll Rad ist da nun mal nicht viel Platz zum Boden und Steine kommen somit bedenklich bzw. zerstörerisch nahe - das lässt sich nur mit Singel-Antrieb bzw. Schaltnabe verbessern).

Mein ganz persönlicher Tipp: wenn Du die Kohle hast, dann investier in ein hübsches Moskito, wenn's sein muss noch mit paar kleinen Tuningmassnahmen, sonst beim 20 Zoll in das Isla (in der Hoffnung, dass die gelieferte Qualität dann stimmt und die letzten Infos nur auf Ausreisser zurückzufürhen sind).

Das Rad wird wohl 2, wenn's hoch kommt 3 Saison im Einsatz sein, dann ist die nächste Grösse fällig. Einen riesen Stress für so ein Einsteigerrad zu machen, bringt somit nicht viel. Und wenn die Farbe von Scott, Cube oder irgend einem Exoten schöner ist und man eh nur im Flachland fährt, dann ist das doch auch OK, Hauptsache die Kidds haben ihre Freude dran.

Marc


----------



## katel (5. September 2011)

o.K. vielen Dank nochmal. Er ist noch auf seinem BMX rumgekurvt. Weiß auch nicht, warum wir so lange brauchen. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich am liebsten ein Moskito kaufen würde, das aber preislich einfach nicht drin ist. Das mit den Tretlagern usw. erkenne ich auf einem Bild auf jeden Fall nicht. Bin kein Experte! Aber trotzdem danke. Sollte das Rad endlich gekauft sein, werde ich mal ein Bild einstellen zum Dankeschön.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (5. September 2011)

Hab mir das Moskito lange (und gründlich, inkl. Beratung durch Fachhandel) angesehen, war mir dann aber auch zu teuer. Vorteil wäre allerdings, dass man eventuell auf ein 24er verzichten könnte (kommt wie immer darauf an wie schnell und in welchen Probortionen die Kleinen wachsen), was den Preis stark relativiert. Natürlich kann man damit rechnen noch was für den Gebrauchtverkauf zu bekommen, aber angesichts der Behandlung der Bikes, würd ich darauf nicht allzuviel zählen (das Beinn 20 Small hat inzwischen doch schon einiges abbekommen, ein allfälliger Weiterverkauf würde deshalb rein optisch einiges an Abschreibung bedeuten). Bei mir ist die Sache zudem so, dass der kleine Bruder das Bike übernehmen soll, da kauf ich lieber noch ein 24er und schieb das Beinn runter, hätte ich das Moskito gekauft, möchte der Zweite dann natürlich auch so ein Ding haben und das geht mit dem Altersunterschied bzw. den Grössenverhältnissen so nicht auf.

A propos: mein grösserer fährt das 20 small jetzt die zweite Saison (wird demnächst 6) und das passt aktuell perfekt - in nicht zu extremem Gelände wäre das 20 large jetzt wohl auch schon eine Option. Auf steilen Single-Trails Abfahrten wo selbst ich die Zähne zusammenbeissen muss (da gibt es schon mal einen Überschlag) oder an steilen Anstiegen in den Alpen wo die Übersetzung des 20s an die Grenzen kommt (ist für extremere Anstiege bisschen zu lang übersetzt), ist die kleinere Version aber immer noch die bessere Lösung, weil sich da jedes Gramm mehr bemerkbar macht (haben schon schwere Stollenreifen drauf, mehr ist nicht mehr zumutbar). Hoffe, dass das nächstes Jahr auch noch so bleibt, dann passt das Bike gerade auf den jüngeren (der jetzt ein 14er Cnoc fährt, von der Grösse her aber auch das 16er nehmen könnte - fraglich ob er wirklich noch ein Jahr mit der kurzen Kurbel und den stark eingeschränkten Geländegängigkeit zurecht kommt).

Andere Kinder in dem Alter schlagen sich mir Roller, 3-Rad, im Extremfall noch mit Rutschautos rum, Rahmengeometrie, Bremsen, Grössenverhältnisse und auch generell die Optik sind bei Beinn wie Moskito Top um die Kleinen zu motivieren. Im Gegensatz zum grösseren der extrem lernfähig (um nicht zu sagen verbissen) an alles rangeht, hätte ich beim Kleinen Mühe mit Rücktritt und der Umgewöhnung auf 2 Bremsen. Auch da sind also beide Marken Top - schön, dass man eine echte Wahl hat.

Und: schlechter als das Cycletech ist Islabike nicht, nur muss man halt (wie bei allen Versenderbikes) mit Problemen rechnen, wenn mal was nicht wirklich läuft. Wer damit leben kann, macht sicher nichts verkehrt, für den Preis bekommt man für den Einsatzzweck sehr brauchbare Ware (beim Craig 26 wird es dann schon bisschen brutaler mit den Preisen, das tendiert dann in die tausend Euro Region und somit auch in den Bereich von Scott RC-Versionen).

Marc
P.S.: Wenn man Bikes per Flugfracht aus Übersee einführen muss, dann kommen auch nicht unbeachtliche Transportkosten und bisschen Zollkosten dazu, da hat man bei Islabike immerhin die Möglichkeit mal auf die Insel zu fahren und dem Hersteller die Ohren langzuziehen, wenn gar nichts mehr geht  - beim Moskito hat man sowieso Händlergarantie (man muss dann halt auch einen Händler finden, die Marke führt ja auch nicht grad jeder).


----------

